# TOP3 STREETS OF YOUR CITY!



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

post name and pics from the top3 streets of u'r city!


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok...

1. Sukhumvit 
2. Silom
3. Sathorn


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

i will start:

Tel Aviv:

1:Bejamin Edmund *Rotshield* st.

































2)Meir *Dizengoff* st.















DIZENGOFF SQUARE







DIZENGOFF CENTER(CENTER OF TEL AVIV)







DIZENGOFF STREET








































3)Menahem *Begin* st.































AZRIELI CENTER


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Chad said:


> Ok...
> 
> 1. Sukhumvit
> 2. Silom
> 3. Sathorn



some pics please?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*Oxford Street* (one of the longest and best shopping streets in the world)

*Whitehall *(the very grand and posh road leading from Trafalgar Square down to Big Ben/Westminster)

*Bishopsgate *(the main road going through the City of London financial district)

Don't have time to post pics - sorry! Maybe later.


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Riga*​ 

1. Brīvības iela
2. Čaka iela (also known as prostitute street )
3. Maskavas iela

But my favorite is Dzelzavas iela


----------



## Byron (Oct 6, 2002)

Toronto:

1. Bay St. (Financial centre of the country)
2. Yonge St. (Shopping, the heart of the "downtown" experience for many)
3. University Ave. (A grand boulevard with fountains and a great urban streetscape)

Followed closely by Bloor St. and Front St.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

miami

1.brickell ave..
2.biscayne blvd
3.tie
collins or lincoln rd


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

my personal list:

florida
libertador
nueve de julio


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Moscow:

1)Twerskaya

























2)Arbat


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

people pictures please!
so it's not [email protected]!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Azerbaijan

Baku:

1)Nizami street


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

miami
1.brickell ave
















2.biscayne blvd


----------



## ryanr (Sep 11, 2002)

Metro Manila - 
EDSA (a main arterial avenue; famous for People Power I & II)

















Roxas Boulevard (stretches along Manila Bay)

































Ayala Avenue (Main financial avenue)


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

My favourite are:
- Regent Street
- Park Lane (to drive down/to look at the car showrooms)
- Knightsbridge
- Edgware Road


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Bahnhofstrasse:
























Niederdorfstrasse:









Well most people wouldn't call it Top-Street I include it anyway, 
Langstrasse:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

thanx


----------



## Be_Happy (Aug 21, 2004)

Those streets in Tel Aviv look quite impressive, Zohar. I particularly like the bridge and multicoloured sculpture/fountain thing. Tel Aviv looks much better than I had thought.

Not necessarily the TOP 3 streets of Glasgow, but certainly my favourite:

*Buchanan Street*


















































































*St Vincent Street*
































































*Ingram Street*


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

1. Michigan Avenue
































2. State Street
























Not sure if I have a third. Maybe Wacker Drive...


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Sernambetiba Av.


----------

